# H&P for "Request for Port-A-Cath Placement"



## Alisa Dinneen (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if it is acceptable for the Surgeon to charge for an office visit H&P the day before placement of port-a-cath.  He performs ROS, Phys.exam, and gives impression/dx of "high stage cervical cancer."  In the "Plan" he states "Porta-a-cath placement is requested."  The next day this surgeon places a port-a-cath. 

Thank you for any ideas,
Alisa


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 9, 2010)

*Sounds global to me*

It sounds global to me. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

